# Eats way less than packet says (Acana)



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi gang,

Molly eats far far less than what the Acana packet says she should be, possibly just over half her daily quota. She's a healthy weight and in good health with a bagful of energy. Should I go by how she is/looks and ignore the fact that she doesn't eat as much as she's supposed to? She does have a stuffed puppy Kong and training treats throughout the day as well.

Do your babies eat all heir food?

Thanks x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The guide on the bag is just that; a guide. If she is happy, healthy and the right weight then she is eating the right amount. I always feed by eye, adjusting up or down according to condition. I honestly couldn't tell you how much I feed by weight.


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

I was hoping you'd respond WP, thanks so much. I figured that was the case but just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing anything really daft (it has been known!).

Thanks again x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Kalisee is a bit larger in size but she eats a really small amount of kibble, and her treats throughout the day and shes a good weight and very energetic. The package says way more than what she eats..I think she would look a lot chunkier if she ate all the kibble the bag says.


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

That's really good to know, thanks Kalisee! x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, definitely go by your dog's condition. I've never really paid much attention to the recommended amounts. Some days Odie eats more than the recommended amount and sometimes less. I think it's a good starting point but dogs have different energy levels and needs so if your dog is healthy and a good weight, just stick with what you're doing.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

